# What happened with Robert Clarke?



## HostUS-Alexander (Jul 13, 2013)

Been inactive on here + let the last month. Since ram node was hacked, wha there any legal action or anything?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 13, 2013)

I think maybe his dad grounded him and took away his dessert after dinner?

EDIT: But really, I have no idea. I guess Nick from RamNode would know more about that than anyone else.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 13, 2013)

I'd just leave it alone.  It was his mistake anyways to do something as stupid as that.  

In terms of IRC, he's banned in #vpsboard by me.


----------



## Quexis (Jul 13, 2013)

He's still very active on his Twitter.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 13, 2013)

He's still around and selling. No change.


----------



## jarland (Jul 13, 2013)

Smartest move he's made in a while.


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 13, 2013)

http://planetcubeworld.com/index.php


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 13, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> http://planetcubeworld.com/index.php


...58 members. 3/10 of the subforums that actually have content have their most recent messages by him. Lame domain. About what I'd expect.

What I'd like to know it what's up with CurtisG/whatever he calls himself now.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 13, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> ...58 members. 3/10 of the subforums that actually have content have their most recent messages by him. Lame domain. About what I'd expect.
> 
> What I'd like to know it what's up with CurtisG/whatever he calls himself now.


curtisg moved on to freevps.us earlier. Same name.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 13, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> curtisg moved on to freevps.us earlier. Same name.


*@**dmmcintyre3* Good luck.

600th post


----------



## mikho (Jul 14, 2013)

Not sure if it got as far as being an actual legal case between Nick and Robert. Guess the proof has to be checked by law enforcement first.


----------



## Jeffrey (Jul 14, 2013)

LOL.  I just asked Robert about it on Twitter and he blocked me.   

https://twitter.com/RobertJFClarke


----------

